# Flush hinges, which way round?



## Doug71

A customer was showing me some fitted bedroom furniture they have just had done in a large loft room. Whoever had done it had not made a bad job because there were a few awkward shapes up there and the spray finish was really nice.

What let it down for me was the fact all the doors were on flush hinges, I haven't used them for years, I much prefer a proper butt hinge set double in the door.

I just wondered if there is a correct way round for flush hinges as these all had the knuckle hanging over the frame which looked wrong to me as I was always shown to put the knuckle over the door?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## scooby

Doug71":1xzi08es said:


> A customer was showing me some fitted bedroom furniture they have just had done in a large loft room. Whoever had done it had not made a bad job because there were a few awkward shapes up there and the spray finish was really nice.
> 
> What let it down for me was the fact all the doors were on flush hinges, I haven't used them for years, I much prefer a proper butt hinge set double in the door.
> 
> I just wondered if there is a correct way round for flush hinges as these all had the knuckle hanging over the frame which looked wrong to me as I was always shown to put the knuckle over the door?
> 
> Thanks, Doug



I was shown the same way as you. In my minds eye, the other way would look naff.


----------



## petermillard

The smallest leaf on a flush hinge goes on the narrowest section - wether that’s the door or the carcass depends if they’re overlay or inset - and so determines wether the cranked knuckle faces ‘in or out’. Video out about this soon.


----------



## scooby

petermillard":31yfrtny said:


> The smallest leaf on a flush hinge goes on the narrowest section - wether that’s the door or the carcass depends if they’re overlay or inset - and so determines wether the cranked knuckle faces ‘in or out’. Video out about this soon.



Only time I've used them was during my apprenticeship back in 93, so my memory is a bit hazy. I do recall fitting them on 3/4" doors that fitted into a rebated (3/4" x 3/8" rebate) frame and was shown to fit them with the knuckle over hanging the door. Never fitted them in a different orientation.

Since finishing apprenticeship, I've never used them( stuck to using butt hinges like Doug).


----------



## Doug71

petermillard":2e3dtm5j said:


> .......... Video out about this soon.



Thanks Peter but you really don't need to go to all that effort, it's not that big an issue for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## petermillard

Doug71":rmhj27hz said:


> petermillard":rmhj27hz said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... Video out about this soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Peter but you really don't need to go to all that effort, it's not that big an issue for me :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


  Well, OK then - but it's a question that comes up quite often, so I thought it worthwhile anyway :wink: Haven't used them for many years myself, but when you start looking at them and where the countersinks are on the leaves, it's pretty clear which way round they're meant to go, assuming you're using them as intended...


----------

